
Meet the Bros Behind /r/WallStreetBets - pdog
http://time.com/money/5405922/wall-street-bets/
======
ArtWomb
r/WallStreetBets is my guilty pleasure. Recent volatility has turned it into a
sacred temple of schadenfreude. But it serves as a kind of therapy, for young
people with freshly funded disposable money and Robinhood Gold. The type who
can't admit to themselves they have no idea what they are doing.

My one question is that there are many who claim to get margin call
notifications. And then simply delete the RobinHood app from their phones! Is
this something that results in substantial losses or just cost of doing
business? And I can't help think that with the sheer scale of people losing
money at some point RobinHood doesn't get into trouble for not adequately
warning of risks.

